# Backyard Firepit



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Have been wanting to do this for awhile and with the weather cooling off now was the time. 

I had the garden space in the corner and figured I'd get better use of the backyard by putting the firepit there and building garden boxes. Those will be done over winter in time for a Spring garden.

Anyways, I cleaned out the space and leveled everything, made the space a bit bigger and had to add more edging, built the pit out of pavers, and laid down decomposed granite. Pretty simple and easy with the hardest part being compacting the granite with the hand tamp.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Man I like that a lot! Looks good. I might have to put one of these in


----------



## Stickemsick (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice, way to repurpose a wasted space, good spot out of the wind it looks like. Did you dig down or is it as deep as the bricks?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

It's close to being as deep as the bricks.

I thought for a second that it would be too deep with four rings of bricks and thought about leaving the top ring off. However, after laying the granite I saw that it needed the fourth and final ring.

Fired it up last weekend for the first time and it's a prefect size, depth, etc. We're about to do another one at the in-laws weekend ranch.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

How wide across did that end up being?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

The good thing about being in that corner is that you will get a lot of indirect heat reflecting off the fences without having to sit right on top of the fire.


----------



## ManvelMike (May 28, 2014)

Did you use mortar to hold the pavers together?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

The outside diameter of the pit is about 40". Came out to 12 bricks per layer so total of 48 pavers.

No I used construction adhesive for the bricks. I thought about mortar but saw a few plans online that used adhesive and decided that would be easier. It's held up nice and isn't going anywhere. Was worried about it holding up to the heat but after the first couple fires its still as solid as can be.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

Really nice. What is the inside diameter? I'm going to do something similar but I think I may want it a little bigger, can't tell for sure but it appears to be about 3'.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

what surface is the pad? doesn't look like pea gravel.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

kapman said:


> what surface is the pad? doesn't look like pea gravel.


That is decomposed granite sand. Very useful stuff.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks! how does the granite sand drain water? does it seep thru pretty quick or does it stand.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

kapman said:


> Thanks! how does the granite sand drain water? does it seep thru pretty quick or does it stand.


using granite sand you need to incorporate a slope for drainage. 90+% of water does not seep thru.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

RDN said:


> Really nice. What is the inside diameter? I'm going to do something similar but I think I may want it a little bigger, can't tell for sure but it appears to be about 3'.


If you want it bigger you can add spacer pavers in between the trapezoid shaped ones to make it larger. These are the pavers I used with the spacers in them.










As for the decomposed granite, I didn't slope chit. It drains just fine. It has actually hardened up a bit with the little bit of rain we've had stills looks good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice job pincher.The granite gravel was a good idea.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice


----------

